# Solved: PSP and pictures



## Chaos Queen (May 2, 2003)

DH wants me to put pictures on his PSP system. I see the picture on the PC, but it doesn't show up on the PSP itself. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## foofyter (Mar 9, 2005)

Open the PSP drive and in the PSP folder create a PHOTO folder and store all your pics there and it should show on your PSP.


----------



## Cid2 (Apr 6, 2005)

Lemme add to that;

make sure you add the PHOTO directory under PSP..

So it should look something like...

X: \ PSP\PHOTO


----------



## Chaos Queen (May 2, 2003)

all set, thanks!


----------



## kalidi (Jun 26, 2006)

same questions... when i plug the usb cable to psp and the comp my comp pop up this thing called removeable disk (g and tell me wat to do next plz after that


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

Hello,

Just click open in file or folder. and then go to your PSP folder.

Throdne


----------



## kalidi (Jun 26, 2006)

yay it wok ty so much


----------



## muddobber (Feb 7, 2007)

I really need help i am trying to put pictures on my PSP and I cant make heads or tails of the directions in the instruction manual please help me

signed,
muddobber


----------



## alionfire94 (Jun 1, 2007)

i have done that but it wont work 
what do i do? >-(


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

ok this is how to put picture on a psp with windows xp or vista:

1) you connect the psp to your pc with a usb wire
2) on the psp menu go all the way left and at the top you will see usb connection, click on that.
3)you should see a new drive bow pop up at the bottum right of the screen, only if this is your frist time putting it in the computer.
4) go to my computer
5)you will see a removable drive. if not please tell me.
6) open the removable drive, then you will see a folder called "PSP" open it.
7)now you will see a folder called "PICTURE" put your images in there. if you do not see a folder make one. but make sure it is caped. 

if you still can't do it. tell me what type of image it is. (.jpg. gif etc. . .)

Throdne


----------



## Dalandow (Nov 13, 2007)

*Ok, I've done all that. I found the pictures I want to use as a wallpaper. I saved them to "my pictures" in "my Documents". Then I copied them to my PSP file "PHOTO". But they still won't show up. Its a JPEG image and it can't be to big because its a wallpaper made for the PSP. What am I doing wrong?*


----------



## alionfire94 (Jun 1, 2007)

i dont know whats wrong try it a few times if it wont work then im sorry to say i cant help you as it worked for me first time


----------

